# Puppy nasty streak



## BabyBlonde (Mar 4, 2008)

Unfortunately Ducky is developping a very nasty steak in her!
She bit my sister for no reason the other day and broke the skin. She play bites but now twice she has broken the skin a vicious bite it seems. She goes blistic!!!
Is this normal puppy behaviour?


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

yes, you need to put boundries as she will continue to think it is normal for her to do that unless you teach her write and wrong now. Otherwise you will have a problem when shes older but it seems you already have a problem now. so best get advice and maybe take her to training classes?


----------



## BabyBlonde (Mar 4, 2008)

thing is she does have them already. When she is naughty she gets a smack and put outside. She is normally very well behaved BUT she has just the odd moment


robstaine said:


> yes, you need to put boundries as she will continue to think it is normal for her to do that unless you teach her write and wrong now. Otherwise you will have a problem when shes older but it seems you already have a problem now. so best get advice and maybe take her to training classes?


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

When she bites, Yelp as if you were a litter mate, she will stop, then ignore her .


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

BabyBlonde said:


> thing is she does have them already. When she is naughty she gets a smack and put outside. She is normally very well behaved BUT she has just the odd moment


smacking her wont teach her!!!!you cant hit a pup!
you got her young when her mum should still of been teaching her so you need to teach her boundaries but DONT hit her


----------



## Cheeky-x (Feb 2, 2009)

Smacking her wont reinforce anything what so ever, and in my opinion only makes the situation worse. What are the other people doing when she bites? Is she really excitable and being ''played' with by other people or is it completly random...It needs to be nipped in the bud though. xx


----------



## BabyBlonde (Mar 4, 2008)

it doesnt hurt her!! I was told tap her everytime but Ill stop.
Well with me my brother was playing with her but with Katie all she did was walk past her and she bit her.


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

It doesn't matter if it hurts her or not, it's a bad idea because it's scary to them and is more likely to cause nipping than stop it : victory:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

was it a playful bite or was it out of aggression?


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

Did she walk past her quickly or slowly? Did she look the dog in the eye whilst she was walking? Did her body language suggest she was nervous in any way around that dog? If so, that's why the dog bit her. In cases like this, it's the owners that need to change their behaviour around their dog. 

As previously said, hitting your dog whether it hurts or not will only cause more behavioural problems. When your dog starts biting too roughly, give a short sharp yelp or scream, then stand up (if you are on the ground) turn around and walk away. This symbolises to the dog that oh, ok my play bites are too hard and now I don't get to play anymore. After doing this enough times, your dog will learn to play with a soft mouth. But you need to teach her those boundaries quickly and efficiently before someone gets hurt!


----------



## Cheeky-x (Feb 2, 2009)

BabyBlonde said:


> it doesnt hurt her!! I was told tap her everytime but Ill stop.
> Well with me my brother was playing with her but with Katie all she did was walk past her and she bit her.


 
Its hard when i can't see the situation around her. We have the same problem with my bf mums dog, he's fine with everyone but his little sister when she is mega hyper and all over him (not that you can blame him) But too the familly they think the dog is just being nasty to her, and everytime i have to explain that dogs dont like people in their personal space, especially small kids!! Its hard, i would recommend asking someone that is a behaviourist or at least good at reading dogs body language to come have a look. But you need to look at the big picture. Whats the dogs state of mind before she bit her? If you were playing before hand and the dog was in a insecure, excitable state of mind then she could of just been startled by her and instant re-action is to bite when not in a calm, relaxed frame of mind. Also how did she bite. Was it a quick nip and pull back, did she nip repeatedly in different places or properly bite and keep on? xx


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

SiUK said:


> was it a playful bite or was it out of aggression?


shes a puppy who came away from mum too young due to "breeder" being an idiot from what i recall


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

BabyBlonde said:


> thing is she does have them already. When she is naughty she gets a smack and put outside. She is normally very well behaved BUT she has just the odd moment


I'm sorry to say this but I said when you got her, you should rehome her and my thoughts haven't changed. Hitting a puppy is never acceptable and putting her outside teaches her nothing . All she's going to learn is to be afraid of you because you will hurt her for reasons she doesn't understand. You got her and kept her because you were selfish and she was 'cute'. You were advised at the time to enrol in puppy classes and you didn't bother. Now you are having problems so you are hitting her. When she is fully grown and still biting you out of fear and self defence, will she end up as yet another adult staffy in rescue or being put to sleep?
For goodness sakes, take her to training classes, get proper help and stop hitting her.:bash:
How would you like it if some person came over to you and slapped you while yelling in a foreign language? You wouldn't know what the heck was going on, nor why you'd been slapped. If the same person did this almost every time you met, but not quite every time, you'd be wondering what it was you were doing wrong and be totally confused. This is exactly how your pup feels. Stop being so selfish and either rehome her while she is young enough to be socialised and taught, or go to training classes every week with her so that you can be taught to be a better owner and not have to resort to brute force and ignorance to try to get her to do what you want her to do.


----------



## BabyBlonde (Mar 4, 2008)

Montage_Morphs said:


> Did she walk past her quickly or slowly? Did she look the dog in the eye whilst she was walking? Did her body language suggest she was nervous in any way around that dog? If so, that's why the dog bit her. In cases like this, it's the owners that need to change their behaviour around their dog.
> 
> As previously said, hitting your dog whether it hurts or not will only cause more behavioural problems. When your dog starts biting too roughly, give a short sharp yelp or scream, then stand up (if you are on the ground) turn around and walk away. This symbolises to the dog that oh, ok my play bites are too hard and now I don't get to play anymore. After doing this enough times, your dog will learn to play with a soft mouth. But you need to teach her those boundaries quickly and efficiently before someone gets hurt!


She moved quickly and wasnt looking at the dog. Yes as trhe dog has gone for her before.
Usually she is great with her, when she comes home from schol Ducky dives straight on her lap for tickles and goes to sleep


----------



## BabyBlonde (Mar 4, 2008)

Cheeky-x said:


> Its hard when i can't see the situation around her. We have the same problem with my bf mums dog, he's fine with everyone but his little sister when she is mega hyper and all over him (not that you can blame him) But too the familly they think the dog is just being nasty to her, and everytime i have to explain that dogs dont like people in their personal space, especially small kids!! Its hard, i would recommend asking someone that is a behaviourist or at least good at reading dogs body language to come have a look. But you need to look at the big picture. Whats the dogs state of mind before she bit her? If you were playing before hand and the dog was in a insecure, excitable state of mind then she could of just been startled by her and instant re-action is to bite when not in a calm, relaxed frame of mind. Also how did she bite. Was it a quick nip and pull back, did she nip repeatedly in different places or properly bite and keep on? xx


To Katie it was a nip and she ran away but with me she held on


----------



## BabyBlonde (Mar 4, 2008)

She has only just finished her jabs so she hasnt be able to go to classes! She is enroled in classes in Allesley Park thank you very much!
Your opinion has never played much on my mind and never will, I asked for advice, have received it but Ducky will be staying here and nothing you can say will change that so get over it and fast because Im getting slightly bored of you now


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

So now do you know what to do next time?

Fenwoman's use of the scary foreigner image was exactly why everyone else has been telling you hitting or tapping will result in worse behaviour.


----------



## cbreakenridge (Apr 27, 2009)

What you need to do, when youre play fighting with her when she bites just that little bit too hard just yelp like her brothers and sisters would do. If she continues a firm NO will do. And if she continues, ignore her until she settles down.


----------



## BabyBlonde (Mar 4, 2008)

thank you for the advice everyone and I will put this straight into practise.


----------



## Cheeky-x (Feb 2, 2009)

BabyBlonde said:


> To Katie it was a nip and she ran away but with me she held on


If it was a quick nip and that was it, the dog was most likely in a very excitable, insecure frame of mind and didnt meen what she was doing it was a instant...oh shit get away, confused ''get away'' nip. BUT this needs to be corrected only by you and whoever you have over as she will feed of your excitable energy level..your dog should remain calm and submissive, what people tend to forget when they own a dog is they are not a plaything....If she held on she meant it, you unfortunaltly are bottom of the pack and you need to get her to some sort of obedience class before she becomes completly unruly...its worrying that she is holding on and not letting go. As this tells me she had every intent in biting you.


----------



## BabyBlonde (Mar 4, 2008)

I know but egnerally she is respectful I her commands and sits, begs, gives paw and stays on command all ready.
She only respects me and no others BUT then bites me most.


----------



## midori (Aug 27, 2006)

Puppy DO play bite. It can sometimes appear to the inexperienced to be aggression, but it really isn't likely to be at all. I would imagine that maybe Ducky, if she isn't scared, sees the smacking as part of the game and it is therefore making her worse. It is also entirely possible she bit your sister as she has learnt biting gets her attention. 

Read the following and follow it absolutely to the letter. You need to be absolutely consistent with doing it or it won't work, but if you are consistent it will work. 

How to adopt a Weimaraner from Tri-State Weimaraner Rescue


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

ami_j said:


> shes a puppy who came away from mum too young due to "breeder" being an idiot from what i recall


Ah ok, well we have a 12 week old American Bulldog who we had the same issues with, she came away from her mother at 3 weeks and we picked her up at 6, reason was the mother had mastitis and it was a litter of 12 pups.

Now because of this she bit hard, her mother had never put her in her place, and she nipped both my fiance and I and our older dog.

We stamped it out immediately, we tried the yelping and walking away method but it didnt really work so we scruffed her and put her in time out, in the kitchen as soon as she did it, we didnt shout at her but firmly said no. She has now stopped it.


----------



## Cheeky-x (Feb 2, 2009)

BabyBlonde said:


> I know but egnerally she is respectful I her commands and sits, begs, gives paw and stays on command all ready.
> She only respects me and no others BUT then bites me most.


 
Its not training which is the problem, they are different things all together...to teach a dog to sit and paw etc is a different story to becoming top dog in the pack. pack followers DO NOT bite pack leaders. I would advise training classes. As giving advise on how to act over internet is a little hard...Need to go and ride now but will be back on later. Hope for both your sakes you get it sorted hun xx


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

midori said:


> Puppy DO play bite. It can sometimes appear to the inexperienced to be aggression, but it really isn't likely to be at all. I would imagine that maybe Ducky, if she isn't scared, sees the smacking as part of the game and it is therefore making her worse. It is also entirely possible she bit your sister as she has learnt biting gets her attention.
> 
> Read the following and follow it absolutely to the letter. You need to be absolutely consistent with doing it or it won't work, but if you are consistent it will work.
> 
> How to adopt a Weimaraner from Tri-State Weimaraner Rescue


Agreed.

And I agree with the fact that she has had a bad start and hasnt learnt all the things she needs to learn.

The only thing you need to know is this needs to stop now. I can't stress that enough. And thats coming from someone who owns a Staffie with no bite inhabition and trust me it is no joke when they are fully grown!

You need to start her training now, and everyone in your house needs to do the same, if they wont they need to stay away from her. Or you really need to think about whats best for her. Because this could be sorted out now, give her a few months and she is still the same you wont be able to rehome her and no one will want her.


----------



## Stavros88 (Dec 6, 2008)

Dogs are pack animals and need to learn their place in the pack (read: family) before they will behave


----------



## Em_J (Dec 14, 2009)

Stavros88 said:


> Dogs are pack animals and need to learn their place in the pack (read: family) before they will behave


If she was taken away from litter mates then she may well not have learnt any bite inhibition either - often puppies are taken away too early from mum and siblings as they are seen to be "weaned" therefore able to cope with a new home.... Yes they may be able to physically, but those last couple of weeks with mum will have taught her a great deal about manners and learning not to bite too hard etc. 

I'd follow the advice above, its spot on - but I would also add that you might also want to control play with toys in a similar manner... Our dog came to us mouthing cuffs, although not hands.... We nipped this in the bud with a quick no (although we use an ah-ah noise rather than the word itself) and stopping play - she soon learnt she gets nowhere by pulling at your sleeves! We also stopped any rough play with her as we don't want her to associate hands etc with any kind of rough play....

The only thing B doesn't enjoy tearing to bits toy-wise are her tennis balls and the things that she's allowed to chew up (bones etc). So we have a toy box for supervised play.... We therefore control tug-games, when she gets to play, and when she gets to stop.... We have also taught her to sit and wait and that she's not allowed to bite the end of the tug toy until she's released (we use OK).... She's then asked to "give" when I want her to release the toy - you can do that by not pulling back and holding the toy still - as soon as her mouth leaves the toy introduce your command word... - Once she'd got that much we then challanged her by asking her to give at different intensities of play.... Now she's at the point when you can really wind her up, but she'll still give you the toy when asked....

The above doesn't address the biting of you - you've had that advice in the above post, but it might help her understand how she's allowed to use her mouth and how she's not....

B's so good at this game if you put the toy right infront of her head, she'll actually move her head away until you release her....


----------



## cpiggott22 (Apr 1, 2009)

I agree with most of these other posts.....yelping still works with my 10 year-old girl (she's very big and just forgets it sometimes) but I prefer to use exactly the same noise for anything she's doing wrong. I just give a sharp 'ah!' and she instantly knows every time that she's doing something she shouldn't. 

How often do you fuss her? Do you always play with her when she asks? Is she allowed to charge off in front of you (through doorways and up stairs etc)? Is she allowed on your lap whenever she feels like it? All these things are about you laying down the boundaries for her. She needs to learn that she can't have it all her way, she is not the centre of everything. Dogs will demand as much as they can and the more you give in to her, the more she'll demand. Biting and nipping can be a demand for attention...a sharp 'ah' followed by walking away and ignoring her (even if she comes and begs for atention) gives a very clear signal that she does not get to call the shots. She also needs to know that she can come on your lap (and therefore into your personal space) only when it suits you.

There are absolutely dozens more ways to let your dog know that you're the boss, you just need to google about a bit and find a selection of things that work well for you. It's also important that she responds to all humans, not just you. I know it's nice when you feel like they only look up to you but it's not healthy, she needs to know that all humans take priority over her. Do you feed her when she begs or anything like that? If you start analysing how you all behave around her, you may well start spotting things which are giving her the idea that she's the boss (and being young she has no idea how to lead a pack, which will lead into some odd and destructive behaviours).


----------



## BabyBlonde (Mar 4, 2008)

Just tried the yelping, getting up and walking away technique and she calmed down straight away and look very confused but didnt try again!
thank you guys


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

BabyBlonde said:


> Just tried the yelping, getting up and walking away technique and she calmed down straight away and look very confused but didnt try again!
> thank you guys


 
The yelping thing does work, i remember emmys face when i done it with her as a nippy pup, Its like wohhhhh were did that come from haha

Good Luck


----------



## sundia (May 28, 2009)

can i just ask.... when you got her... did u know that she was being taken away from her mother too young?


----------



## BabyBlonde (Mar 4, 2008)

yes. 
I put up the story here  Summary was he owed me money but tried to give me pup instead of cough up but eventually got cash he gave me her anyway as he was going on holiday next day. I took her to vets and she was like this pup is something like 5 weeks old, found out her birthday when he arrived back home and vet was right, she is 13 weeks this oming Sunday.

There is a thread about it about


----------



## sundia (May 28, 2009)

BabyBlonde said:


> yes.
> I put up the story here  Summary was he owed me money but tried to give me pup instead of cough up but eventually got cash he gave me her anyway as he was going on holiday next day. I took her to vets and she was like this pup is something like 5 weeks old, found out her birthday when he arrived back home and vet was right, she is 13 weeks this oming Sunday.
> 
> There is a thread about it about


ive never seen the thread :/ how comes u kept the puppy?


----------



## clob91 (Jul 29, 2009)

yes this is normal, usually they would get taught how to control biting etc by their mother and siblings, but seeing as she is now doing this i would start setting boundries and get some bite inhibition training going.

play with the pup and let her mouth, but if she bites then make a sharp 'oww' noise, completely leave her alone for a little while then reconcile with her and continue play. this is how they would be taught by other dogs, which is why it is important to socialise!
(i do understand though that some people do not like the thought of doing this)
keep this up and she should get to a point where if she bites, she will know how 'hard' to bite etc. and she will learn how fragile human skin is.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

If i remember from the original thread, Ducky was biting back then (some 8 weeks ago). You were advised back then to do these things (yelping etc... when she bites). If you had been stopping her like you were advised then we probably wouldn't be here now. If she's got worse over 8 weeks what is she going to be like in another 8 weeks time when she will be about 5 months old & have much more powerful jaws that will do much more damage :gasp::gasp::gasp:. Sorry but i can see her doing some serious damage to someone unless it is stopped soon. She has been allowed to do what she likes from the sounds of it, no boundaries have been set which has confused her. You really, really need to see a behaviourist urgently to teach you how to be the pack leader so you get respect from Ducky. I own 5 Dogs which have all come to us at various ages (youngest was 2 years 2 months). Bare in mind that 4 of these are Greyhounds who have not been socialised as puppies etc... as they were working Dogs & have been brought up in a totally different way to normal puppies, so you would expect problems. Yet i have no problems with them at all, i am Top Bitch & what i say goes. I respect my Dogs & they in turn respect me as their leader (well Top Bitch, my Hubby is Top Dog). You really must get this sorted out NOW, it will only get worse if you don't & you really don't want to add to the bad press that the breed has got in the last few years do you? Staffs can be beautiful Dogs in the right hands, people seem to forget that they are a Terrier & as such need a firm hand as they are very strong minded. Please we are trying to offer help here so you can continue to keep Ducky. We really don't want to see any posts from you saying that Ducky has attacked someone (as it can be prevented now) & you have had to have her pts because of it (which could happen if she carries on with the biting, whether in play or not).


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 23, 2009)

sophs87 said:


> When she bites, Yelp as if you were a litter mate, she will stop, then ignore her .


Very good advice. Also pinching her ear with your fingernails might help as well as the yelping as mother dogs will nip puppies that play too rough. 

I wouldn't continue 'smacking' as that can only provoke the dog further. Putting her for a time out is a good idea but not the smacking. If yelping or pinching her ear doesn't work then as soon as she starts getting rough put her for a time out and wait untill she has calmed down. She needs to learn now that biting hands/arms is wrong and not acceptable on any level. She is probably just playing rough as thats what puppies do but they don't realise their own stregnth and puppy teeth hurt. As soon as she nips/bites give her a consequence. Once you have found one that works stick with it consistently, it won't work if you keep changing your methods and will onlu confuse her 

Could she be teething? Try freezing a soaked flannel or rope toy to relieve some of the pain x


----------



## rakpeterson (Oct 10, 2007)

Pinkchi said:


> Also pinching her ear with your fingernails might help as well as the yelping as mother dogs will nip puppies that play too rough.





Pinkchi said:


> I wouldn't continue 'smacking' as that can only provoke the dog further.


So how will inflicting pain on the pup by pinching its ear not 'provoke the dog futher'?:bash:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Pinkchi said:


> Very good advice. Also pinching her ear with your fingernails might help as well as the yelping as mother dogs will nip puppies that play too rough.
> 
> I wouldn't continue 'smacking' as that can only provoke the dog further. Putting her for a time out is a good idea but not the smacking. If yelping or pinching her ear doesn't work then as soon as she starts getting rough put her for a time out and wait untill she has calmed down. She needs to learn now that biting hands/arms is wrong and not acceptable on any level. She is probably just playing rough as thats what puppies do but they don't realise their own stregnth and puppy teeth hurt. As soon as she nips/bites give her a consequence. Once you have found one that works stick with it consistently, it won't work if you keep changing your methods and will onlu confuse her
> 
> Could she be teething? Try freezing a soaked flannel or rope toy to relieve some of the pain x


Pinching the ear won't help either.Bitches do not nip puppies which play rough. I take it you've never bred dogs? One simple rule should always be obeyed. Never, ever inflict pain on a puppy. That's not training. That's abuse!!!
Quite simply this dog has been babies, indulged and spoiled since it was brought home, and it knows nothing else. So now it's behaving like a spoiled brat, the owner is all surprised and doesn't like it so it's gone from being babied and spoiled, to being slapped and shut outside in the freezing winter weather. Poor bloody dog is all I can say.


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

Ducky needs to learn the 'enough' word, you have got to say it harshly, with a strong voice, Also the whole squeel if she hurts you thing too. 

Mother dogs bite there ears, even though people hate it, and will shout at you for it, I did it, my mum did it, my cousin did it with her two dogs, and trust me it works.

Ducky will test you, staffies aways do! the annoying little buggers they are! Eventually u will jsut have to say enough out, thats what i say if mine goes to far, how ever these days its more of pulling my sock off to run off with it (thankfully nothing worse)


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Nebbz said:


> Ducky needs to learn the 'enough' word, you have got to say it harshly, with a strong voice, Also the whole squeel if she hurts you thing too.
> 
> Mother dogs bite there ears, even though people hate it, and will shout at you for it, I did it, my mum did it, my cousin did it with her two dogs, and trust me it works.
> 
> Ducky will test you, staffies aways do! the annoying little buggers they are! Eventually u will jsut have to say enough out, thats what i say if mine goes to far, how ever these days its more of pulling my sock off to run off with it (thankfully nothing worse)


Sorry nebz, but in over 30 years breeding dogs, I can assure you that I have never seen a mother dog bite a puppies ears.
A too rough puppy gets a threatened bite off an adult dog and a loud "raaaagh" sort of growl but no teeth ever connect.Puppies emit a certain smell which inhibit adult dogs, even the mother, from biting them. It's litter mates will yelp high and loud when play gets too rough and when this happens, the mother doesn't intervene.It is unacceptable to inflict pain on a baby animal period!


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

Nebbz said:


> Ducky needs to learn the 'enough' word, you have got to say it harshly, with a strong voice, Also the whole squeel if she hurts you thing too.
> 
> Mother dogs bite there ears, even though people hate it, and will shout at you for it, I did it, my mum did it, my cousin did it with her two dogs, and trust me it works.
> 
> Ducky will test you, staffies aways do! the annoying little buggers they are! Eventually u will jsut have to say enough out, thats what i say if mine goes to far, how ever these days its more of pulling my sock off to run off with it (thankfully nothing worse)


edit: Kongs..........they are the best invention going for pups that knaw!!!!!! :lol2:
and relitivly staffy proof (to a point)


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

i havent bred, and i will be honnest never seen a adult dog with her pups, how ever i have watched numerous programs, even wolves (i love them) and they have done it. 

I found it worked with my boy, he was the same, I had him from 11 weeks though not quite so young, and he has never been spoilt, hes a dog 1st then a pet.

every one will always give different advise, its up to the owner to deal with it how they find works. Its always interesting to find out how others do it weather its liked or not, which i know biting the ear isnt.


----------



## Em_J (Dec 14, 2009)

Nebbz said:


> edit: Kongs..........they are the best invention going for pups that knaw!!!!!! :lol2
> and relitivly staffy proof (to a point)


Could you tell B that please?! She's eaten her way through 2 of the "indestructable" kongs.... her current one is for supervised chomping only :lol2:


----------



## cpiggott22 (Apr 1, 2009)

Em_J said:


> Could you tell B that please?! She's eaten her way through 2 of the "indestructable" kongs.... her current one is for supervised chomping only :lol2:


the indestructible ones are pants because there's no give in them...I find the red ones last much longer (unless of course your dog has a fixation with dropping them in the river)!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

cpiggott22 said:


> the indestructible ones are pants because there's no give in them...I find the red ones last much longer (unless of course your dog has a fixation with dropping them in the river)!


 
the only surviving toys my dogs have are the red kongs 

them indestructible ones they all killed within mins of having them :lol2:

i know how you feel:2thumb:


----------



## cpiggott22 (Apr 1, 2009)

Emmaj said:


> the only surviving toys my dogs have are the red kongs
> 
> them indestructible ones they all killed within mins of having them :lol2:
> 
> i know how you feel:2thumb:


hehe I feel your pain! The kong frisbee is a godsend...she loves it but can't get enough grip on it to rip it to shreds....best 7 quid I ever spent!


----------



## Em_J (Dec 14, 2009)

cpiggott22 said:


> the indestructible ones are pants because there's no give in them...I find the red ones last much longer (unless of course your dog has a fixation with dropping them in the river)!


Ahhhh.... I will try one then! I'd love to be able to leave a stuffed one for her when she'll be left in the house on her own... I think the problem is that she gets a bit carried away eating and doesn't stop!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

cpiggott22 said:


> hehe I feel your pain! The kong frisbee is a godsend...she loves it but can't get enough grip on it to rip it to shreds....best 7 quid I ever spent!


 
i have living still 4 red kongs..............1 blue giant breed teether kong and a strange star like rubber type ball thing 

i cant give them balls they rip them to shreds..........the rope toys gone shredded in seconds too owt squeaky well no point even giving it to them :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I have 2 black Kongs that are 3 years old. My best toy ever is the Nylabone frisbee they last forever, My GSD retrieved a Kong frisbee once and it was in shreds


----------



## rakpeterson (Oct 10, 2007)

Nebbz said:


> i havent bred, and i will be honnest never seen a adult dog with her pups, how ever i have watched numerous programs, even wolves (i love them) and they have done it.
> 
> I found it worked with my boy, he was the same, I had him from 11 weeks though not quite so young, and he has never been spoilt, hes a dog 1st then a pet.
> 
> every one will always give different advise, its up to the owner to deal with it how they find works. Its always interesting to find out how others do it weather its liked or not, which i know biting the ear isnt.


Wolves dont do it either. As fenwoman has said its a bluff. If mother's bit their puppies we would have alot of injured and dead puppies. Biting your own dogs ear or inflicting pain on it in some other way will possibly make the situation worse and land you in jail, fined, ban on keeping animals etc.

Advising someone to do this sort of thing to an already aggressive dog could mean your indirectly responsible for yet another dog attack, possibly even a death!

If your dealing with this kind of behaviour you never give the dog a reason to bite. If i pinched your ear, what would you do?? Punch me?


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> the only surviving toys my dogs have are the red kongs
> 
> them indestructible ones they all killed within mins of having them :lol2:
> 
> i know how you feel:2thumb:


 Harley my old giant schnauzer could kill any toy. She had such strong jaws that she could crush and splinter a whole beef leg bone with only the smallest effort. I bought her one of the big black 'king' kongs about 10 years ago. Harley has been dead for 4 years now but the king kong lives on and is played with by the dogs who have outlived her.Whenever one of them finds it outside and plays with it, it brings back memories of my big 'dollopy dustbin' (her love name)


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Max our Dobbie destroyed a Kong in under an hour. Bless him.

Our last dog Tara was a bitey pup. Yelping/ignoring etc didn't work at all. Yelping actually caused aggressive barking which lead to more biting lol.

She was cured in less than an hour by the CORRECT use of an air collar. Please don't buy one though without someone who has used/knows how to use one showing you. It'll cause more harm than good.

I feel (without seeing your pup) that your problem is a play/litter mate problem which is now progressing as the pup matures.

What are the sleeping arrangements for your pup?


----------



## 2manydogs (Oct 23, 2007)

so in summary the pup was had to early and its just rough housing like it would with its littermates.

any litter i have observed the pups bite each other on the ear and when it hurts the reciever yelps and usually the biter lets go.
if a pup bites an adult dog it gets a large growl and a snap as stated above.

another thing i have not seen mentioned as i skimmed the thread is that when the pup teeths it will bite/gnaw you as well.

if your going to take it to obedience training you will end up with a joy to own a well socialised obedient staff that will be a example of why that breed was great and called the nanny dog.
and not end up with a 4 a penny local park staff thats wearing a fake leather studded collar and harness bought off the local market pet stall and dragging its owner down the street like its doing an impression of balto the sledge dog.:censor:


----------



## 2manydogs (Oct 23, 2007)

though i cant see how a kong will tire the pup out enough to stop biting 
surely some ribs or a raw bone from the butchers will help just make sure it doesnt get possesive over it and every single person whos in the house can take it off the staff including kids.


----------

